
Mind’s quality control center found in long-ignored brain area - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/10/181025142018.htm
======
nabla9
There are people without cerebellum:

A new case of complete primary cerebellar agenesis: clinical and imaging
findings in a living patient
[https://academic.oup.com/brain/article/138/6/e353/269537](https://academic.oup.com/brain/article/138/6/e353/269537)

A Man's Incomplete Brain Reveals Cerebellum's Role In Thought And Emotion
[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2015/03/16/3927897...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2015/03/16/392789753/a-man-s-incomplete-brain-reveals-cerebellum-s-role-
in-thought-and-emotion)

~~~
hw_penfold
The subject of the NPR article was also kind enough to appear for an interview
in this Youtube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5PyKSuPl2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5PyKSuPl2g)

------
Nokinside
There exists artificial neural network inspired by cerebellum called CMAC
(Cerebellar Model Arithmetic Controller). It's used mainly in robotics.

Fine people at [https://zenrobotics.com](https://zenrobotics.com) did CMAC
research before founding the company.

------
allreddy
Phaedrus would be happy to learn of this.

------
mettamage
I don’t fully understand the difference between the PFC and cerebellum then.

------
soothsayergreg
Does this really generalize?

------
docker_up
This sounds exactly like our "growth" team.

